# Halloween Party 2005



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm not quite sure if this is the right place to put this, but here goes. Our Halloween party was Friday the 21st and it was AMAZING!!!! The total number of guests was 101 with 26 no-shows. We had more than enough food, drinks and music which was provided by the best DJ EVER!!!!! There were prizes awarded in 3 different age categories and 2 trophies as grand prizes. It took me 2 days to cook all the food, 3 hours to set up the firehouse, 1 hour to clean it all up after it was over, an hour to get it all unloaded and put away back at home and 2 days to recuperate! We put on the invitations that this would be our last party because they are so damned expensive to do, (this one set us back about $1,700!!!!!). But, we got suckered into doing another one in 2007 since our daughter is getting married next year in September and I won't be able to afford another one next year. If anyone is interested, you can see pictures of it at http://photos.yahoo.com/trishaanne45 .


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. That's a lot of people! Looks like it was fun. That must be one hell of a party to try and throw though. All that food and preparation. :googly:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm a huge Halloween party fan and yours looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do love a top of the line Halloween party, thank you for letting me live vicariously through you. I want to give one next year, so I'm going to have questions, I hope that's OK. I want my guests to look as happy as yours do!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm still sad over missing the party Trish. I know you understand, but it still stinks missing out on something I really counted on. Thank God for next year. The pics are great, I knew it would be a success.


----------

